# hash browns?



## Bimjo (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, what's the secret to making hash browns that aren't a gooey, lumpy mess? I'm obviously doing (or not doing) something wrong.

Do you have to par-boil them first? Or what? I'm assuming they get gooey because there's too much starch, but... how to fix?

I apologize in advance for what is probably something very basic, but my search fu is weak of late. :O

Thanks!


----------



## JHunter (Mar 4, 2014)

Rinse excessively with cold water then cook em high heat with a healthy amount of butter


----------



## bear1889 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah yes the other forgotten food group


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 4, 2014)

JHunter said:


> Rinse excessively with cold water then cook em high heat with a healthy amount of butter



Same way I do them! Well seasoned carbon steel helps, too.


----------



## JHunter (Mar 4, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> Same way I do them! Well seasoned carbon steel helps, too.


 A well seasoned carbon helps everything :goodpost:


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 4, 2014)

JHunter said:


> A well seasoned carbon helps everything :goodpost:



more or less.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 4, 2014)

I usually squeeze them with a towel, handkerchief, cheesecloth, etc after the rinsing of starch.


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 4, 2014)

Rinse, and rinse again as has been said above. And a big seasoned pan. Crowded pan leads to mush.


----------



## chefjohnboyardee (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, rinse, pat try to squeeze out the water. Copious amount of bacon fat or butter and don't forget the salt!


----------



## scotchef38 (Mar 5, 2014)

All of the above but using the right potato makes a big difference.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 5, 2014)

Clarified butter makes the yummiest hash browns IMO. Once you put your potatoes down put a couple spoons of butter on top as well and S&P. don't flip until it's set.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 5, 2014)

add a little baking powder, it will add a little fluffyness to the ladka


----------



## Bimjo (Mar 6, 2014)

Mucho thanks, I suspected the starch was my nemesis. 

So, scotchef38- any particular potato?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 6, 2014)

BIMJO, I prefer yukon gold but russets will work too stay away from wayx/new potatos. I think another good point it to shred the potato with a box grater or microplane into cold water, let them sit a minute or two so that the potato starch settles to the bottom of the water. Don't dump them out, rather scoop them out with your hands onto a tea towel and squeeze the piss out of them (be firm). Grate the onion too and squeeze it the same way. Add beaten egg, three finger pinch of salt, 1/2 TSP or so of baking soda. Get your pan hot but not smoking (excellent use for cast iron pans), be generous with the oil, add a good dollop of the mix, press the centers so that the ladka is flat. Cook 80% on the first side, then flip to finish cooking. 

I love them with a dash of hot sauce and a poached egg.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 6, 2014)

rinsing and hot pan have already been covered...as has the water bath technique (no surprise Mucho knew that one  )....the only thing I see that's not been said: do not flip more than once. It will take a LOT longer to properly brown and crisp that you think. Just let it set and happen. My approach for this is to slide a spatula under cooking potatoes...when the entire pile moves as a group, you are probably ready to flip. 

I should add, I use a huge griddle for this, so my "hash brown" is typically 12"+ in diameter, and my spatula is about 7" diameter...adjust directions according to the size of your pan and spatula.


----------



## jamaster14 (Mar 6, 2014)

what method are you currently using? what potatoes are you using? are you shredding, ricing, or dicing the potatoes? what are you using as a binder? how large/what shape are your potatoes? are you deep frying them or cooking them in a pan/flatop?

there is alot of variation, so the problem is probably in the specifics on those


----------



## Bimjo (Mar 6, 2014)

More great info folks. To be honest I've only tried this when the freezer is void of a bag of hash browns (I'm new to cooking), but I'd like to get to the point where the freezer is an emergency action (lots of folks to feed/time constraints etc).

I have successfully diced, but the shreds have failed miserably. Apparently everything one could possibly do wrong I have been doing (or not doing!), so the info posted here is a huge help.

Now, I need to head to the store to pick up some decent spuds.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 6, 2014)

look for potatoes that doen't have any growing eyes.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 6, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> look for potatoes that doen't have any growing eyes.



lus1:

After trying a number of things over the years, I usually use the preshredded potatoes stored next to the Eggs + Crumpets at the grocery store. Saves a lot of work and the result is pretty darn close to shredding your own.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 6, 2014)

Good point Z. Its just I'm too much of a control freak to let someone else shred my potatoes.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 6, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> BIMJO, I prefer yukon gold but russets will work too stay away from wayx/new potatos. I think another good point it to shred the potato with a box grater or microplane into cold water, let them sit a minute or two so that the potato starch settles to the bottom of the water. Don't dump them out, rather scoop them out with your hands onto a tea towel and squeeze the piss out of them (be firm). Grate the onion too and squeeze it the same way. Add beaten egg, three finger pinch of salt, 1/2 TSP or so of baking soda. Get your pan hot but not smoking (excellent use for cast iron pans), be generous with the oil, add a good dollop of the mix, press the centers so that the ladka is flat. Cook 80% on the first side, then flip to finish cooking.
> 
> I love them with a dash of hot sauce and a poached egg.



Sounds like my Mom's latke recipe Dennis. Killer. I use ice water with a pinch of citric or ascorbic acid , or cream of tartar to help hold the color. My family prefers I purée some the potatoes for the mix.


----------



## Bimjo (Mar 8, 2014)

Success! Made some hashrowns this morning following the directions provided above. They turned out great. 

Thanks to all for the great advice. :doublethumbsup:


----------

